# Difference between AG SRP polish and AG ULTRA DEEP SHINE polish? + collinite 476



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Just been into halfords and noticed they have a 3 for 2 on all cleaning products. Looking forward to giving the car a good going over this weekend. 

After reading and researching on this forum I have decided on applying AG SRP and then AG EGP. When I went into halfords I noticed a new product I had not seen before called AG ultra deep shine polish. This is a polish like SRP and on the reverse it seems to contain very similar if not identical ingredients. The ultra deep shine is specifically designed for darker colour cars which mine is hence the appeal. 

I was wondering if anyone has actually used this product and is there actually a visable difference to the trusted SRP?

I also have a new tin of unused collinite 476, my original plan was to wash, clay, SRP * 2 then finally collinite * 2. But I must admit I have become slightly confused. I believe the AG EGP is a sealant and people normally put wax over the sealant. Is this normally the case? Do i really need to wax if I have applied a sealant? Further still do I need the AG EGP seeing as though I already have the collinite? Yes I am confused.com!

Thanks for your help guys, any advice is greatly appreicated 

///M Sport


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stick with SRP its much better you could do SRP+EGP or SRP+476 or SRP+EGP+476 all 3 would leave a nice durable finish.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to add I was intending on using the SRP to cover up some of the swirls marks. I believe the information on the reverse of the ultra deep shine said it also covers swirls too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP is good at masking swirls and if you buy EGP you need SRP to make the EGP bond correctly because EGP is fussy about what it bonds with.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Stick with SRP its much better you could do SRP+EGP or SRP+476 or SRP+EGP+476 all 3 would leave a nice durable finish.


God that was one quick reply!

I didn't want to fall into the 'layer' trap, but if this will make for a durable finish that's what I will do. Looks like SRP+EGP+476. I'm assuming because the 476 is such a durable product it effectively locks in the SRP and EGP product?

So the plan is a couple of coats of SRP + one coat of EGP + a couple of coats of 476. I'm thinking I'll have no arms left at the end of all this!

How long does SRP need to be worked into the paint? I'm assuming it needs to be applied with pressure?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I tend to work it in and leave it for 5 mins try not to use too much because it will dust.Adding 476 will help with durability,will add a little something to the finish and will give really good beading.


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

UDS is a AIO and I have heard doesnt bond well to EGP 

SRP one coat under pressure with a MF applicator to work the abrasives and then a couple of coats on sponge applicator with less pressure to work the fillers. 

This followed by EGP is fantastic. followed by 476 to lock it in for the durability

It takes a while but its worth it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

///M Sport said:


> Just to add I was intending on using the SRP to cover up some of the swirls marks. I believe the information on the reverse of the ultra deep shine said it also covers swirls too.


AG Ultra Deep shine is what they call an all in one product, hence it polishes cleans and protects in one application, dark colour cars appear to have a greater appearance benefit from this, it is not to say lighter colour cars will not benefit from it too. But is a nice product to use especially if one does not want to go through a lengthy ritual :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP+EGP+476 is pretty much bomb proof


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok i'm going to start getting my arms warmed up now. Any idea how long the whole process should take me?

1. Snow foam + rinse
2. Wash 2bm
3. Snow foam + rinse again (just for kicks really)
4. Dry and clay car
5. Do I need to wash again?
6. SRP *2
7. EGP *1
8. Collinite * 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your method is fine but I would swap no3 with 2 so your foaming twice before you wash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> SRP+EGP+476 is pretty much bomb proof


I would ordinarily agree, but some seem to claim that easily wisks away at the sniff of WUL, APC or TFR  :lol:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I like UDS and don't use EGP. UDS and 2 layers of Collinite would work very well. Quicker too.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Talk about belt and braces with EGP + 476!

I for the hassle of EGP curing times, i would go SRP straight to 476 x 2 half hour apart.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

OK purchased the following:-

AG body shampoo
AG SRP
AG EGP
AG intensive tar remover
AG tyre dressing

Do you guys think i'm going over the top doing SRP*2 + EGP + 476 *2. I can see the benifit of the polish, sealent and wax so think they will all add something to the finish/durability. I think I read the more layers of SRP you put down the better chance you have of covering up swirls. 


I'll be sure to post pics when it's all done

///M


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

///M Sport said:


> OK purchased the following:-
> 
> AG body shampoo
> AG SRP
> ...


I was in the same boat as you last week:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1471848#post1471848

I think you're generally fine:

washing
claying
2nd wash
AG SRP
AG EGP
LSP

AG apparently recommend you add 3 coats of AG SRP! LOL!.. all I can say is that I'm glad I've now invested in a machine polisher.. I'm also going to buy the AG HD Wax for my LSP and have another crack at it maybe next weekend!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

///M Sport said:


> Ok i'm going to start getting my arms warmed up now. Any idea how long the whole process should take me?
> 
> 1. Snow foam + rinse
> 2. Wash 2bm
> ...


swap 3 and 4 around obviously dry before you clay and wash/ foam after clay, AG HD is a very nice wax to use even on black in the sun i would highly reccomend


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

OK guys didn't quite go to plan today, woke up at 8am ready to start, opened the curtains and realised it had been chucking it down all night. Worst still the sky still looked pretty grey. Needless to say I haven't been working on the car as planned over fear of it raining again. 

It's looked grey all day but it actually hasn't rained! In actual fact its probably been the perfect conditions to work on the car! Oh well, there is always tomorrow.

///M Sport


----------

